# IUI Self funding ?



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi,

We are about to start the blood tests in prep for diui and have been told that a hsg is going to be part of it.
We have not budgeted for this(£350)and would like to know if we can skip it and go ahead with the rest?
I have no history of any fertility probs having conceived 2 children naturally,the youngest being only 15mths old.The diui is purely due to azoospermia.
Are we able to choose whether we have this or not or will our acu not treat us without following the cons.instructions to the letter?
Its terrible that this should come down to money but its already stretching us(£700 inc initial blood test then £530 each cycle)and we can ill afford anymore.

I'm interested to know what you think about this and really hope someone can help.

Thanks,BethB


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Beth

I am known as the resident GP/Doctor/Clinician bully so as far as I am concerned I would explain to your consultant your history which is awfully good and explain that you really would prefer to proceed with a cycle or 2 before going through the HSG. If that doesn't work explain that it is your body and that you have the choice of what is done and whilst you respect his advice you would prefer to proceed without it and that you are payingn anyway so it is your risk.

I have found both here and in Australia that for a first cycle some doctors have a standard protocol regardless of what info you present with. But that maybe me being cynical.

Hope this helps
Megan


----------



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks Megan,I will tell the clinic that.They can tell my consultant for me hopefully because to see him again would cost us another £100+ !
Just hope its ok because it would delay things if we had to find the extra cash.

BethB


----------



## babyblue (Nov 1, 2003)

hi bethb 

i had my first with no problem but needed diui to get second have you asked your GP to test your levels as ours did mine ?? just  a thought 

babyblue


----------



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Babyblue,

What levels do you mean?I'm not sure what you mean.
I ovulate every month(using opk every month),have extremely regular periods but if there's something I need doing test-wise,I need to know so I can ask for it!

The reason we are going for the diui is azoospermia.I do wonder though,if my cons. misunderstood that I only have pain when I ovulate, NOT with my period,maybe thats why he recommended the hsg?Maybe he thinks I have endometriosis(painful periods?)and my tubes may be blocked?
Any ideas anyone?

Anyway,bloodtests next then,beginning natural cycle diui in Jan.

Beth


----------

